# How far will you drive to respond to a ping?



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

One of the strategies a person needs to figure out as a driver is how far you're willing to drive to respond to a ping. We've all faced the situation in which we get a ping, drive 10, 12, or 15 minutes, only to have the pax climb in for a 5 minute ride. Clearly, we can't be upset with the pax, but it is aggravating, right?

So, now that most of us have a little more experience, how far are you willing to drive to respond to a ping? On my first few nights, hell, I'd drive 20 minutes for a ping. Now I'm more selective and I'm employing more or my logistics training to my Uber driving. Anymore, I won't take a ping that's more than about eight minutes away. I'll go as high as 10 minutes if the ping is in one of the upscale neighborhoods on the far north side, because the chances are pretty good that it'll be a $40+ airport run. 

So, what's your threshold?


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

0.75 miles.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Where I am is north of Sacramento in the 'burbs. I will usually go about 10- 12 minutes (about 6 miles) as many rides are to downtown or airport and I can usually get a ride back or not drive much to get another ping. I prefer not to drive any more deadhead miles and by taking a ping from my house the second insurance mode is already in effect (for what it's worth)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Trill Codby said:


> 0.75 miles.


Good one. That can only work in a densely populated area like Frisco.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Length of my Driveway! I'm getting longer and longer Pings and I have asked if there was a length that one can request! Answer "Thank You for reaching out!(Did you expect this not to be in the email?) There is no length from your location to accept a Ping!" I sent back an email then the desitination should be in the Ping as well! That way we can determine if we want to take it!


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Good one. That can only work in a densely populated area like Frisco.


That's where I'm at.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Trill Codby said:


> That's where I'm at.


I know! Lucky you! You work in my favorite city in the US. SF is my favorite US city and Stockholm is my favorite Eurpoean city, followed closely by Cardiff.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been refusing pings that are more than 10 minutes away and now I'm getting emails from Uber stating I could be deactivated because my acceptance rate has dropped significantly.

I emailed them and told them its not worth driving 10-20 minutes for what is often a minimum fare or even a no-show. I got some canned response.

Has anyone been deactivated for being picky regarding distance of pings?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I've been refusing pings that are more than 10 minutes away and now I'm getting emails from Uber stating I could be deactivated because my acceptance rate has dropped significantly.
> 
> I emailed them and told them its not worth driving 10-20 minutes for what is often a minimum fare or even a no-show. I got some canned response.
> 
> Has anyone been deactivated for being picky regarding distance of pings?


Can you share with us the canned response, please? If Uber is going to continue to cut rates, then we drivers have to be unified in what we're willing to accept when a ping comes in. This is just simple economics and we need to make Uber aware of these simple economics.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I started out taking any pings, then I went on one where I drove 8 miles to move a fat lady 5 blocks for a lousy $2.40 I stopped taking pings > 2 miles.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Since the rates have dropped, I have noticed a couple of things: an increased number of cancellations by customer and a significant increase in 'drive to' miles. The cancellation issue seems to have been addressed by Uber with their new cancellation policy while 'drive to' miles is still an issue. I have seen consistently 'drive to' being 2X the original time quoted at Ping time. Because of this I am considering forgoing any guarantee and capping my 'drive to' time to 5 minutes. I don't usually focus on the miles because I'm usually in an urban area with more traffic lights and traffic than miles.

While I am still considering the 5 minute cap I have not made a decision, yet.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I too have seen this, I take what I think will be there when I get there, In the old days, you saw the persons name as well as their rating but now just the address and their rating! I'm about finished, I'm not playing on the slopping upward hill field of play!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

You can't have one answer to this question. It depends on traffic, it depends on if a surge is in effect where the customer is, it depends on if you're in the suburbs or a city and it depends on the time of day, way to many variables for one simple stock answer. 
I do it by how I feel, sometimes I call the customer if they are over 10 mins away and ask where they are going, if their answer is within a mile or two of where they are I cancel. But that's me and it also depends of the facts I listed above.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> You can't have one answer to this question. It depends on traffic, it depends on if a surge is in effect where the customer is, it depends on if you're in the suburbs or a city and it depends on the time of day, way to many variables for one simple stock answer.
> I do it by how I feel, sometimes I call the customer if they are over 10 mins away and ask where they are going, if their answer is within a mile or two of where they are I cancel. But that's me and it also depends of the facts I listed above.


Not a bad response.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> One of the strategies a person needs to figure out as a driver is how far you're willing to drive to respond to a ping. We've all faced the situation in which we get a ping, drive 10, 12, or 15 minutes, only to have the pax climb in for a 5 minute ride. Clearly, we can't be upset with the pax, but it is aggravating, right?
> 
> So, now that most of us have a little more experience, how far are you willing to drive to respond to a ping? On my first few nights, hell, I'd drive 20 minutes for a ping. Now I'm more selective and I'm employing more or my logistics training to my Uber driving. Anymore, I won't take a ping that's more than about eight minutes away. I'll go as high as 10 minutes if the ping is in one of the upscale neighborhoods on the far north side, because the chances are pretty good that it'll be a $40+ airport run.
> 
> So, what's your threshold?


Couldn't sleep, so put on the bag of fruit & hangmans noose and drove up the street parked watching the riders app.

I live a good 18 miles out of town so its never busy but jobs are long. Get a Ping about 10 mins, its says 26 mins away. Accept, ring the rider, work out its from a private house on a main rd only 10-15 away. The request was for a SUV and I ask how many pax. "One" I'm told. Strange for her to choose an SUV for 1 pax, so I expected to find a mound of gear to load.

Nope, just a happy hooker who doesn't like sedans! Off we head down the motorway, the Q7 just sipping fuel at 60mph. Its only a 15 mile run to St Leonards, $119.00 fare.

May sound a lot but here in 'Straya everyone has their hands in your pocket. Here are the deductions.

$119.00 - 10% GST (goods and services tax)
$107.10 - UBER's 20% (off original higher amount)
$83.30 - Lane Cove Tunnel Toll
$80.00 - M2 Motorway Toll
$73.70 - Fuel
$72.00 - income tax @35%
$46.80.

Its now been 2hrs since that 1st Ping and 1 job.

I may be in a big flash car, but in the end I'm getting X rates today!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I started out taking any pings, then I went on one where I drove 8 miles to move a fat lady 5 blocks for a lousy $2.40 I stopped taking pings > 2 miles.


Been there, done that. Once was enough. She lowballed my rating too.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Couldn't sleep, so put on the bag of fruit & hangmans noose and drove up the street parked watching the riders app.
> 
> I live a good 18 miles out of town so its never busy but jobs are long. Get a Ping about 10 mins, its says 26 mins away. Accept, ring the rider, work out its from a private house on a main rd only 10-15 away. The request was for a SUV and I ask how many pax. "One" I'm told. Strange for her to choose an SUV for 1 pax, so I expected to find a mound of gear to load.
> 
> ...


Holy shit!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Couldn't sleep, so put on the bag of fruit & hangmans noose and drove up the street parked watching the riders app.
> 
> I live a good 18 miles out of town so its never busy but jobs are long. Get a Ping about 10 mins, its says 26 mins away. Accept, ring the rider, work out its from a private house on a main rd only 10-15 away. The request was for a SUV and I ask how many pax. "One" I'm told. Strange for her to choose an SUV for 1 pax, so I expected to find a mound of gear to load.
> 
> ...


Should have asked if the hookers pimp was hiring. If you're gonna get F'd, might as well make that cash doing so


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Couldn't sleep, so put on the bag of fruit & hangmans noose and drove up the street parked watching the riders app.
> 
> I live a good 18 miles out of town so its never busy but jobs are long. Get a Ping about 10 mins, its says 26 mins away. Accept, ring the rider, work out its from a private house on a main rd only 10-15 away. The request was for a SUV and I ask how many pax. "One" I'm told. Strange for her to choose an SUV for 1 pax, so I expected to find a mound of gear to load.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like you got near $4 a mile including travel to miles. X rate in the U.S. for that same trip would have been about $18. prior to Uber's take.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Nope, just a happy hooker who doesn't like sedans! Off we head down the motorway, the Q7 just sipping fuel at 60mph. Its only a 15 mile run to St Leonards, $119.00 fare.


Do you have the TDI? Those are amazingly good on the highway. A while back I was part of a group that was tasked by Audi to take a small fleet of cars from LA to NYC in less than 48 hours, but were told to maximize our fuel economy as much as possible. My team was in a 2014 Q5 TDI, and we drove the Q5 TDI Quattro from LA to NYC in 46 hours, 9 minutes, and averaged 38-39 MPG (US).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Should have asked if the hookers pimp was hiring. If you're gonna get F'd, might as well make that cash doing so


Funny you should say that! We got to talking and the Hooker had been on a all day job, thinking she was through for the night. But a regular client of hers called, begging for her to go around.

She explained why she agreed because it was such an easy job. The guy only needs an hour of her time, simply rubbing his custard launcher on her feet whilst having a nice chat.

I had to ask if he did enjoy a "happy ending" which she proudly said "always"! and added "and I get a great Foot massage whilst he pays for his thrills!"

So here i had another cherry-picking customer service worker only coming out for the quick "Surge"!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Do you have the TDI? Those are amazingly good on the highway. A while back I was part of a group that was tasked by Audi to take a small fleet of cars from LA to NYC in less than 48 hours, but were told to maximize our fuel economy as much as possible. My team was in a 2014 Q5 TDI, and we drove the Q5 TDI Quattro from LA to NYC in 46 hours, 9 minutes, and averaged 38-39 MPG (US).


Yes the 3litre TDI Quattro. Bigger car but still good for 31-35mpg.

They are saying the new generation Q7 that's coming out at the end of this year will be 25% better on fuel!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

That's awesome lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OK, so I contacted Uber today with the following message

--------------------------

As always, I'm paying attention to the voice of the drivers on the street. There appears to be a growing movement among drivers about accepting pings that are more than, say, 10 minutes away for the pickup spot. The comments drivers are making is that with recent rate cuts that it is often simply not worth their time to drive 10, 15, or 20 minutes for a pickup that results in a small fare. I am also hearing that drivers will accept a ping from a pin drop a number of miles away, call the rider to ask what their final destination is, and based on that information either start toward the pin drop OR cancel the trip.

Given the rate cuts in many Uber cities, Uber really can't blame drivers for adopting strategies such as these. But now I'm curious, what is Uber's stand on these strategies, or does this sort of trip selection simply play into the Uber strategy of cycling through drivers?

Thank you for you time and attention to this matter.

Your eyes and ears on the street,
[Desert Driver]


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I am also hearing that drivers will accept a ping from a pin drop a number of miles away, call the rider to ask what their final destination is, and based on that information either start toward the pin drop OR cancel the trip.


I think this is shitty customer service. I understand everybody wants to make the most money, but service like this puts a bad taste in the riders mouth, and sets up the next driver for a less-than-happy pax, perhaps resulting in a sub-5 rating through no fault of the driver. It also risks chasing the pax from the industry.

I ****ing hate cherry-pickers. If you can't hack the ups and downs of the job, leave the industry. More rides for those of us with a stronger work ethic.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> I think this is shitty customer service. I ****ing hate cherry-pickers.


So you look forward to your business Partner sending you to do unprofitable runs, leaving you holding all losses and costs of running your car, whilst the Partner takes a risk free 20% ?

Yes Nerd! You have won the Uber Shill award of the week!

Go on Nerd - tell us you don't fall asleep clasping a creased and clammy, personally signed photo of Travis giving the world the finger!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> I think this is shitty customer service. I understand everybody wants to make the most money, but service like this puts a bad taste in the riders mouth, and sets up the next driver for a less-than-happy pax, perhaps resulting in a sub-5 rating through no fault of the driver. It also risks chasing the pax from the industry.
> 
> I ****ing hate cherry-pickers. If you can't hack the ups and downs of the job, leave the industry. More rides for those of us with a stronger work ethic.


I understand and agree with most everything you said, I also see the cherry-picking side of the argument. This has nothing to do with work ethic and everything to do with basic economics. With Uber cutting rates in so many markets, why would a driver be interested in incurring $10 in costs for an $8 fare. If Uber is going to nickel-and-dime the drivers, then it's only natural to expect that drivers will more closely watch the nickels and dimes they can control. I'm not advocating any position or strategy here. I am merely making Uber aware of what's happening and asking for input.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

My answer to the ops question is about five to seven minutes


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> I think this is shitty customer service. I understand everybody wants to make the most money, but service like this puts a bad taste in the riders mouth, and sets up the next driver for a less-than-happy pax, perhaps resulting in a sub-5 rating through no fault of the driver. It also risks chasing the pax from the industry. I ****ing hate cherry-pickers. If you can't hack the ups and downs of the job, leave the industry. *More rides for those of us with a stronger work ethic.*


Or those more mathematically challenged?

*I'd vote to send you all money loser runs if you wanted them that badly.*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> I think this is shitty customer service. I understand everybody wants to make the most money, but service like this puts a bad taste in the riders mouth, and sets up the next driver for a less-than-happy pax, perhaps resulting in a sub-5 rating through no fault of the driver. It also risks chasing the pax from the industry.
> 
> I ****ing hate cherry-pickers. If you can't hack the ups and downs of the job, leave the industry. More rides for those of us with a stronger work ethic.


Hooper store to widget vendor: "Hey vendor, you know that widget that costs you $3 to produce? Well, we just sold one for our new reduced retail price of $4. Like we agreed before our price drop, we keep the first $1 and 20% of the rest, so we're going to pay you $2.40 for it. Here is the request. Please fulfill the order and we will do the collection and pay you shortly. Thank you, and Hooper On!"

Widget vendor to Hooper store: "How do you expect us to make a profit accepting only $2.40 for something that costs us $3.00 to produce?"

Hooper store to widget vendor: "We are independent businesses, so your profit/loss analysis is for you to manage. We do appreciate you being our partner and your professionalism."

Widget vendor to Hooper store: "**** you!" [cancel request]


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Me: Accepts ping for 8 min. to pax.
Me: After acceptance, Oh shit, it's really 15 min. 13 miles. I'm on the freeway though.
Me: Call pax-I'm quite a ways out. Just wanted to let you know that it won't be 8 min. How far ya going?
Pax: About a mile to the bar
Me: Hmmm. Net $2.40 for 14 miles, plus return of 10 miles to where I was originally headed.

*Cancel!*

Total decision time. Less than what it would take a computer.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

"Cherry Picking" rides?? absolutely... Why would anyone drive 18 to 20 minutes in traffic for a ride that would last less than 3 minutes?? Seriously think about that.... I "cherry-pick" my rides and Uber knows about it, I've so much as told management and it shows on my logs. I don't care to lose money and have explained it to them. It's simple economics and hardly a work ethic. 
But seriously.... this job allows you to work when you want to and basically do what you want so where is the strong work ethic in that? lol...


----------



## Blue Demon (Nov 18, 2014)

Now 6-8 miles or about 8-10 min. My first week driving ,got a ping in Carp. about 15-20 min south of SB . Came back to SB , good fare +cash tip, Then most of the pings from Carp. 1/2 mil to downtown or the beach. fare $6-8. Will not pick up now. but will drop off. Most Drivers from SB will not pick up Carp. now . 
I did get a ping from a military base about an hour away. Did Not accept . Who know what you have to do to get on a base. Anyone pick up on a military base ?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Couldn't sleep, so put on the bag of fruit & hangmans noose and drove up the street parked watching the riders app.
> 
> I live a good 18 miles out of town so its never busy but jobs are long. Get a Ping about 10 mins, its says 26 mins away. Accept, ring the rider, work out its from a private house on a main rd only 10-15 away. The request was for a SUV and I ask how many pax. "One" I'm told. Strange for her to choose an SUV for 1 pax, so I expected to find a mound of gear to load.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Uber Pay your tolls? I thought thy did that? Not that will make or break you. Just curious.

What about a Tip? Did you get that as well?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber responded to my comment about drivers being selective about what pings to accept. I explained how drivers are responding to lower rates by being selective about responding to pings.
-----------------------------------
Hi [Desert Driver],
Thanks for the insight! Happy to explain.
We want the Uber system to be as reliable as possible so riders are always able to get a ride when they need one. To help make that happen, we use acceptance rates to encourage drivers to accept all trip requests. When you're sent a request that is a bit further away, it does mean you're the closest partner to the request.
If the trip is far away, its best if you contact the rider and advise them of the updated ETA. If they choose to cancel, it will not affect your acceptance rate. If the cancellation occurs after 5 minutes, you will be compensated according to the cancellation policy.
If upon arrival you determine that the rider's destination is further than you are comfortable driving, you may politely cancel the trip. Please note however that you should certainly never decline a trip for any reason that might be deemed discriminatory.
Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any additional questions!
All the best,
------------------------------------

Bottom Line: We drivers need to continue with our strategy of being selective about which pings we accept. However, I have to say that I _really_ like the idea of accepting all pings, but then calling the pax on the long ping to determine where they're headed. Then based on the final destination, making the decision whether to start the trek to the pin drop or canceling the trip. Yes, this will leave some paxs with a bad impression of Uber, but that's really not the concern of the driver who is simply trying to make a buck and is not running a charity car service.

I hope this helps! Be selective, fellow drivers, and Uber on!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm extremely picky about which trips I accept. If the "shown" ETA is more than 5 minutes away, I do not accept it. Typically that number triples upon acceptance.

I've also made a few mistakes with that. When that happens, I call the customer and have them cancel. If they refuse to cancel, then I cancel for them.

Financially, it's just not worth it to drive a far distance for what might be a $2.40 fare. Yes, I know that it might be a larger fare, but on average, they aren't. 

I cherry pick my rides like crazy. It's my car. I am an independent contractor. I do all I can to make sure that my trips are financially viable.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I'm extremely picky about which trips I accept. If the "shown" ETA is more than 5 minutes away, I do not accept it. Typically that number triples upon acceptance.
> 
> I've also made a few mistakes with that. When that happens, I call the customer and have them cancel. If they refuse to cancel, then I cancel for them.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think! ABC - Always Be Compensated. Well done, sir.


----------



## hermesyks (Jan 24, 2015)

If you are responding to a ping should not be more then 5 minutes away, but uber manipulates the data and 5 minutes could turn into 9 minutes or higher. Dont be shy to cancel a long distance if it becomes bait and switch by uber


----------



## hermesyks (Jan 24, 2015)

what needs to be done is trip should start from location to pickup and then drop off


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Base fare should be miles between the drivers location and pin. Cancel fee should be the distance the driver has traveled prior to the rider cancel.

If Uber did this, acceptance rating would be close to 100%, and cancels would be fewer.

It will never happen though. Because Travis is a narrow sighted asshole, and this goes against his "Uber is cheaper than owning a car" pipe dream.


----------



## sububer (Jan 24, 2015)

My best advice is just do what your comfortable with. The way I look at it is a $5 rider get me closer to my weekly goal. Most of them tip me well since I did not cancel on them like most other drivers. My view on this is as long as I meet my weekly goals I'm happy. 
If I did not do Uber I would be driving around the city for fun, for those of you who are going to reply with the cost of trip out weights amount paid for trip. So if I can get paid to drive around instead of doing it for free then I'm happy. I use to work at a place that had me use my own vehicle and did not compensate so again I'm happy to be getting paid for driving around. Uber on


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> If upon arrival you determine that the rider's destination is further than you are comfortable driving, you may politely cancel the trip.


Seems this means, at a minimum, we are under no requirement to take people out of the service area. Perhaps we would change our mind if they made it worthwhile to drive back empty.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

sububer said:


> If I did not do Uber I would be driving around the city for fun...
> I'm happy to be getting paid for driving around. Uber on


I think you are fortunate that Fuber doesn't drug test their drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

sububer said:


> My best advice is just do what your comfortable with. The way I look at it is a $5 rider get me closer to my weekly goal. Most of them tip me well since I did not cancel on them like most other drivers. My view on this is as long as I meet my weekly goals I'm happy.
> If I did not do Uber I would be driving around the city for fun, for those of you who are going to reply with the cost of trip out weights amount paid for trip. So if I can get paid to drive around instead of doing it for free then I'm happy. I use to work at a place that had me use my own vehicle and did not compensate so again I'm happy to be getting paid for driving around. Uber on


But for people who are serious about earning a profit, you model does not work. Revenues MUST exceed overhead and expenses.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> It also risks chasing the pax from the industry..


Have you written Fuber with your concerns that forcing drivers to keep their Acceptance Rates high might chase passengers from the industry? Certainly the best solution would be to eliminate the cause of the problem.....right?


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

sububer said:


> My best advice is just do what your comfortable with. The way I look at it is a $5 rider get me closer to my weekly goal. Most of them tip me well since I did not cancel on them like most other drivers. My view on this is as long as I meet my weekly goals I'm happy.
> If I did not do Uber I would be driving around the city for fun, for those of you who are going to reply with the cost of trip out weights amount paid for trip. So if I can get paid to drive around instead of doing it for free then I'm happy. I use to work at a place that had me use my own vehicle and did not compensate so again I'm happy to be getting paid for driving around. Uber on


Make money or not, those are simply outcomes you choose. Drive or not, again outcomes you choose. But, I have to respond to the overly simplistic scenario you posted. Lets factor in the wear and tear, and additional fuel required, of 4 pax weighing 1/2 a ton between them riding in stop n go traffic and/or hilly terrain (a typical, normal, everyday occurrence). Kinda like ice cubes sloshing around in a glass. How about factoring in the mess pax will and do leave behind. Lets factor in that you drive where you're told, not where you want. Joy riding with a friend(s) doesn't negate your personal insurance in the event of an accident. The presence of a minimum coverage Uber policy while on the app doesn't mitigate the fact your personal insurance doesnt cover driving for hire. You get caught, so long personal insurance in most cases. The whole experience is completely different driving strangers for pay than joy riding by yourself or with a buddy. But, these are choices you make on your own, so do what you will, just be aware that anybody with real world experience ought to know the difference between pleasure cruising and driving paying pax with everything that implies.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I am bitterly against Uber & Lyft for the most part, as anyone knows. But I do enjoy driving around and meeting people. I have been known to be curious about a 3.9 rider and took a chance only to be rewarded by an amazingly gracious female that I had almost a whole hour of fun with. I can only imagine her rating was due to rebuffing some adolescent advances.

So, yeah you don't agree, but I take EVERY SINGLE PING. LOL. But that's just me, being curious. I have taken some of the lowest rated riders in Orlando and have had a GREAT time, WITH EVERY ONE OF THEM. Out of thousands of rides, I could only point to maybe two that I couldn't make better. Pretty good average, I would say.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I am bitterly against Uber & Lyft for the most part, as anyone knows. But I do enjoy driving around and meeting people. I have been known to be curious about a 3.9 rider and took a chance only to be rewarded by an amazingly gracious female that I had almost a whole hour of fun with. I can only imagine her rating was due to rebuffing some adolescent advances.
> 
> So, yeah you don't agree, but I take EVERY SINGLE PING. LOL. But that's just me, being curious. I have taken some of the lowest rated riders in Orlando and have had a GREAT time, WITH EVERY ONE OF THEM. Out of thousands of rides, I could only point to maybe two that I couldn't make better. Pretty good average, I would say.


I don't even look at pax rating as it has no bearing on profit. But for those of us serious about making profit, it's important to know when to say 'no.'


----------



## sububer (Jan 24, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I think you are fortunate that Fuber doesn't drug test their drivers.


Not really cause where I live we are drug tested to drive for Uber. City of Houston requires us to be drug tested and pass physical to get permitted. And by the way I don't do drugs, have degree in criminal justice.


----------



## sububer (Jan 24, 2015)

yubenbeing said:


> Make money or not, those are simply outcomes you choose. Drive or not, again outcomes you choose. But, I have to respond to the overly simplistic scenario you posted. Lets factor in the wear and tear, and additional fuel required, of 4 pax weighing 1/2 a ton between them riding in stop n go traffic and/or hilly terrain (a typical, normal, everyday occurrence). Kinda like ice cubes sloshing around in a glass. How about factoring in the mess pax will and do leave behind. Lets factor in that you drive where you're told, not where you want. Joy riding with a friend(s) doesn't negate your personal insurance in the event of an accident. The presence of a minimum coverage Uber policy while on the app doesn't mitigate the fact your personal insurance doesnt cover driving for hire. You get caught, so long personal insurance in most cases. The whole experience is completely different driving strangers for pay than joy riding by yourself or with a buddy. But, these are choices you make on your own, so do what you will, just be aware that anybody with real world experience ought to know the difference between pleasure cruising and driving paying pax with everything that implies.


The sad part is that I make a profit and enjoy life. My insurance is aware that I work for Uber and continue to cover me with only a 15 increase a month. So yes it's about money. If I was not making a living I would find another job. But am happy with what I do.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah,they,re are some variables- - urban traffic,,time of day..traffic flow,,,etc... but NOW I call if its more than a 10 minute drive- and I WANT TO KNOW where the ride ends. Nothing is worse than driving 10 minutes to drive some lazy joker a few blocks to some 7/11 so he can get his pack of Newports
Man ,you learn quick doing this gig


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

sububer said:


> . And by the way I don't do drugs, have degree in criminal justice.


You are to be commended for getting a degree in criminal justice ,that's an accomplishment. Your decision not to use drugs- that's just a choice.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I am bitterly against Uber & Lyft for the most part, as anyone knows. But I do enjoy driving around and meeting people. I have been known to be curious about a 3.9 rider and took a chance only to be rewarded by an amazingly gracious female that I had almost a whole hour of fun with. I can only imagine her rating was due to rebuffing some adolescent advances.
> 
> So, yeah you don't agree, but I take EVERY SINGLE PING. LOL. But that's just me, being curious. I have taken some of the lowest rated riders in Orlando and have had a GREAT time, WITH EVERY ONE OF THEM. Out of thousands of rides, I could only point to maybe two that I couldn't make better. Pretty good average, I would say.


Re pax rating... who cares? Not sure this has to do with ping/distance but certainly its in the same hemisphere. When I started driving I could state with the utmost sincerity I loved meeting the pax and sharing my world with theirs. Eventually, the pax novelty wore off as no amount of positive discourse could outweigh the financials. Having said that, I think its cool to be wired in such a positive way, that the scraps you accept are turned into nuggets. I mean it, its a gift to be a morphicator. As for the distance thing, I would call pax most of the time and ask how far. Depending on the answer, I would accept, or offer the option to start the trip then, or declare a gps glitch and have them cancel.


sububer said:


> The sad part is that I make a profit and enjoy life. My insurance is aware that I work for Uber and continue to cover me with only a 15 increase a month. So yes it's about money. If I was not making a living I would find another job. But am happy with what I do.


Well, I'm the first to admit to being surprised by outcomes not considered. This is one of those. Tell us the insurer and where you operate. Maybe your insurer would consider the 160k drivers of which the vast majority are uberx as a nice account.


----------



## SeanP (Jan 22, 2015)

In Chicago, I can usually get a close ping. If it's under 5 minutes away, I will accept it. In between 5 and 10 minutes I may decline it based on traffic. Anything over 10 minutes I definitely won't take unless it's a surge fare.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sububer said:


> The sad part is that I make a profit and enjoy life. My insurance is aware that I work for Uber and continue to cover me with only a 15 increase a month. So yes it's about money. If I was not making a living I would find another job. But am happy with what I do.


curious who is your insurance company?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

sububer said:


> And by the way I don't do drugs, have degree in criminal justice.


Like you'd be the first person with a criminal justice degree to do drugs? Congrats on passing your drug test....however your logic/reasons for continuing to drive for Fuber still do not make sense to me. Of course that is OK....they don't have to.....as long as they work for you then Fuber on!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue Demon said:


> Now 6-8 miles or about 8-10 min. My first week driving ,got a ping in Carp. about 15-20 min south of SB . Came back to SB , good fare +cash tip, Then most of the pings from Carp. 1/2 mil to downtown or the beach. fare $6-8. Will not pick up now. but will drop off. Most Drivers from SB will not pick up Carp. now .
> I did get a ping from a military base about an hour away. Did Not accept . Who know what you have to do to get on a base. Anyone pick up on a military base ?


Nyet!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Doesn't Uber Pay your tolls? I thought thy did that? Not that will make or break you. Just curious.
> 
> What about a Tip? Did you get that as well?


Used to be able to check the toll situ


Actionjax said:


> Doesn't Uber Pay your tolls? I thought thy did that? Not that will make or break you. Just curious.
> 
> What about a Tip? Did you get that as well?


No tip on this and the following job which was much further ($194). Tried checking the Toll addition on my Dashboard but no itemised receipt as before.

Again it sounds like big money for a 50min job but after all the deductibles get taken out, it makes for an average shift.

Here are the updated maths on the 2 jobs:

$313.00 - 10% GST (goods and services tax)
$281.70 - UBER's 20% (off original higher amount)
$219.00 - Lane Cove Tunnel Toll x 2
$212.70 - M2 Motorway Toll x 2 
$199.98 - Fuel (12l @$1.25 p/l) 
$184.97 - income tax @35%
$120.24 "clear"

Not counting wear and tear and depreciation.

Logged on at 1015pm got home after washing car at 300am. $25.31 p/hr

P(Could've been home at 200am). $32.06 p/hr

When you live in Sydney you soon learn that the gross earned amount is no where like the actual retained earned amount. Add that the price gouging on all goods and services and living in a top 5 international city for real estate costs. Uber returns are very meagre indeed.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I started out taking any pings, then I went on one where I drove 8 miles to move a fat lady 5 blocks for a lousy $2.40 I stopped taking pings > 2 miles.


^^^
I guess the Fat Lady sang.


----------



## sgtfearless (Jan 26, 2015)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I've been refusing pings that are more than 10 minutes away and now I'm getting emails from Uber stating I could be deactivated because my acceptance rate has dropped significantly.
> 
> I emailed them and told them its not worth driving 10-20 minutes for what is often a minimum fare or even a no-show. I got some canned response.
> 
> Has anyone been deactivated for being picky regarding distance of pings?


I got a email from Uber saying the same, that my acceptance rate had dropped below the standard. They wanted me to raise it over the next few weeks and that was like 6 weeks ago. I did raise it significantly by taking 90% plus of every ping of every day I worked but luckily for me I have not had many long drives to respond to a ping.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

With the low rates that Uber is paying X drivers I don't blame them one bit for picking rides.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Used to be able to check the toll situ
> 
> No tip on this and the following job which was much further ($194). Tried checking the Toll addition on my Dashboard but no itemised receipt as before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the share on the info. Respectable pull in the end. Problem is with the transportation industry you got downtime and they are not all like this. $25 an hour around here is a respectable wage for the Mid class. My part time teaching gig in the summer pays about that. But if you were doing that kind of work I'm sure the average with downtime starts to reduce that figure quite a bit.

Don't think a 25% profit margin is a good small business venture long term especially if that's not including other expenses .

As you alluded to be fore you got some long term business relationships that pull the act together. I'm sure that's keeping things whole. If the rest is just gravy to fill in the spots you have downtime then you have found how to make Uber work for you well.

Looks like I found a bit more respect for you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Thanks for the share on the info. Respectable pull in the end. Problem is with the transportation industry you got downtime and they are not all like this. $25 an hour around here is a respectable wage for the Mid class. My part time teaching gig in the summer pays about that. But if you were doing that kind of work I'm sure the average with downtime starts to reduce that figure quite a bit.
> 
> Don't think a 25% profit margin is a good small business venture long term especially if that's not including other expenses .
> 
> ...


Teaching Jax! Or Jax of all trades!

And that sums up the new Worker's profile in this modern day. If you're not way up in management or have a huge business then multiple income streams is the go.

Something like teaching would be fun in small doses, as I find Ubering. Its non committal, varied and Uber's payment process is the best in the business.

Today I'm dreading the 6hrs of catch-up paperwork that faces me from the holiday break. But its those high rate jobs that supports Uber's rate, with Uber filling in the gaps in between.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Teaching Jax! Or Jax of all trades!
> 
> And that sums up the new Worker's profile in this modern day. If you're not way up in management or have a huge business then multiple income streams is the go.
> 
> ...


I part time teach on weekends motorcycles to new riders as part of the Canadian safety courses here through the local College. I used to teach Motorcycle racing at one time before they folded the program. Pay is about $400 for the weekend for a gig like that for a senior instructor. (Minus taxes). I only do it once or twice a month. For me it's fun, not so much for the money.

Racing stuff used to net me about $700 single day. But had a high degree of danger that one issue there could land you in hospital and there goes income from the regular job for up to a month or more.

Diversity is always a good idea for income. That and a proper investment portfolio.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Length of my Driveway! I'm getting longer and longer Pings and I have asked if there was a length that one can request! Answer "Thank You for reaching out!(Did you expect this not to be in the email?) There is no length from your location to accept a Ping!" I sent back an email then the desitination should be in the Ping as well! That way we can determine if we want to take it!


Maybe you should call the PAX and tell them they are too far to pick up but you would be willing to drive them to their destination if they can find a ride to your home to start the fare. Customer service at its finest.


----------



## SeanP (Jan 22, 2015)

sgtfearless said:


> I got a email from Uber saying the same, that my acceptance rate had dropped below the standard. They wanted me to raise it over the next few weeks and that was like 6 weeks ago. I did raise it significantly by taking 90% plus of every ping of every day I worked but luckily for me I have not had many long drives to respond to a ping.


I understand the frustration with farway pings. Again it shows the importance of working the right hours. If one work weekends, and rush hours then pings will be close and more frequent. If one works the dead daytime hours then you will get bad requests.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> One of the strategies a person needs to figure out as a driver is how far you're willing to drive to respond to a ping. We've all faced the situation in which we get a ping, drive 10, 12, or 15 minutes, only to have the pax climb in for a 5 minute ride. Clearly, we can't be upset with the pax, but it is aggravating, right?
> 
> So, now that most of us have a little more experience, how far are you willing to drive to respond to a ping? On my first few nights, hell, I'd drive 20 minutes for a ping. Now I'm more selective and I'm employing more or my logistics training to my Uber driving. Anymore, I won't take a ping that's more than about eight minutes away. I'll go as high as 10 minutes if the ping is in one of the upscale neighborhoods on the far north side, because the chances are pretty good that it'll be a $40+ airport run.
> 
> So, what's your threshold?


Today I took a huge hit to my acceptance rating & ignored 3 pings that were 8mins away to get one 4mins away which was surge. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. (I drive for Lyft so a bad acceptance means no weekly bonus).


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I've been refusing pings that are more than 10 minutes away and now I'm getting emails from Uber stating I could be deactivated because my acceptance rate has dropped significantly.
> 
> I emailed them and told them its not worth driving 10-20 minutes for what is often a minimum fare or even a no-show. I got some canned response.
> 
> Has anyone been deactivated for being picky regarding distance of pings?


I've started getting these too. Because I only drive during high demand, cars aren't available and so pings come from across the city. I told them I would not accept these and that often the next ping comes in much closer. They said I could still be deactivated as they reserve the right to do so. They told me to call the pax and verify the time to get to them, and if the pax chooses, they can cancel.


----------



## UberD (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue Demon said:


> Now 6-8 miles or about 8-10 min. My first week driving ,got a ping in Carp. about 15-20 min south of SB . Came back to SB , good fare +cash tip, Then most of the pings from Carp. 1/2 mil to downtown or the beach. fare $6-8. Will not pick up now. but will drop off. Most Drivers from SB will not pick up Carp. now .
> I did get a ping from a military base about an hour away. Did Not accept . Who know what you have to do to get on a base. Anyone pick up on a military base ?


As a civilian Uber Driver you cannot pick up on a US military base. Even taxi drivers need individual authorizations that must be renewed. You can call the rider and ask them to meet you at a gate though and most military personnel would understand. As a veteran I can pick up on a military base, but as of yet I haven't had a request.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Trill Codby said:


> 0.75 miles.


POST # 2 /@Trill Codby : ♤♡♢♧

Get ready for #FUBERPool !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Where I am is north of Sacramento in the 'burbs. I will usually go about 10- 12 minutes (about 6 miles) as many rides are to downtown or airport and I can usually get a ride back or not drive much to get another ping. I prefer not to drive any more deadhead miles and by taking a ping from my house the second insurance mode is already in effect (for what it's worth)


POST # 3 /@PT Go : ♤♡♢♧

I like the strategy AND the new avatar!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Good one. That can only work in a densely populated area like Frisco.


POST # 4 /@Desert Driver: ♤♡♢♧

SAN FRANCISCO, please sir! Only Hells
Angels and their ilk use that abbreviation.

I'd also include self-important 90's
Nabobs who still quip "Cali" as if
they invented "Joe Cool".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Do you have the TDI? Those are amazingly good on the highway. A while back I was part of a group that was tasked by Audi to take a small fleet of cars from LA to NYC in less than 48 hours, but were told to maximize our fuel economy as much as possible. My team was in a 2014 Q5 TDI, and we drove the Q5 TDI Quattro from LA to NYC in 46 hours, 9 minutes, and averaged 38-39 MPG (US).


POST # 20 /@Jay2dresq: ♤♡♢♧

Lucky Dog! Your ModernDay experience
reminds me of my 1974 Boston to San 
Francisco all legal-speed sojourn in
a '66 Ford Country Squire (390-2bbl.).

For me, 4PAX and a half-ton of "stuff"?
Sixty four hours total. Best full tank?
Six hours through overnight Ohio
@ 50 mph with nearly a hundred
18-wheelers passing me: 18.1 MPG
nearly double that car's city mileage!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I have received requests 48 mins away during surges and couldn't believe that Uber would even allow it. On the other hand I've been requested for a 10 mins trip and by using WAZE found the street to be closed and the alternate route would be 25 mins, so I've canceled after texting the customer. Idiot requests three more times and I get the request only to let it expire three times. Some people just don't understand that it's not fiscally feasible to take a request with a travel time of 20 mins. to then take a trip for three mins.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I have received requests 48 mins away during surges and couldn't believe that Uber would even allow it. On the other hand I've been requested for a 10 mins trip and by using WAZE found the street to be closed and the alternate route would be 25 mins, so I've canceled after texting the customer. Idiot requests three more times and I get the request only to let it expire three times. Some people just don't understand that it's not fiscally feasible to take a request with a travel time of 20 mins. to then take a trip for three mins.


Try telling that to Uber.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 4 /@Desert Driver: ♤♡♢♧
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO, please sir! Only Hells
> Angels and their ilk use that abbreviation.
> ...


I call it Frisco or NoCal just to piss people off like you. Don't care for NoCal. State should split but we need your water. Oh, Greetings from SoCal.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> income tax @35%


No wonder they took away your guns!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> No wonder they took away your guns!


Nope, Govt bought 'em back (with our tax dollars)! 
Queues at the Hospitals are down, anyone can get attention for anything on the day - no cost. 
We don't have the homeless numbers that unfortunately the US have. 
Taxpayers are hit hard here, but the safety nets are there for all


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Nope, Govt bought 'em back (with our tax dollars)!
> Queues at the Hospitals are down, anyone can get attention for anything on the day - no cost.
> We don't have the homeless numbers that unfortunately the US have.
> Taxpayers are hit hard here, but the safety nets are there for all


Sounds like Canada


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

The bad guys are still going to get their guns. 
Was that a Starbucks in Sydney a month or so ago?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I call it Frisco or NoCal just to piss people off like you. Don't care for NoCal. State should split but we need your water. Oh, Greetings from SoCal.


POST #76 / @OCBob : ♤♡♢♧ Secede or
not I'm on the Left Coast ..... of FLORIDA.

There are two Towns named " Frisco ".
One is in Texas, the other in Colorado.

Is that an ocelot in your avatar photo?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I take'm all!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> The bad guys are still going to get their guns.
> Was that a Starbucks in Sydney a month or so ago?


Bad guys take guns off good guys
Children pick up guns and tragically shoot themselves and those around them. 
Bad guys will find ways to hurt others and break laws


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Bad guys take guns off good guys
> Children pick up guns and tragically shoot themselves and those around them.
> Bad guys will find ways to hurt others and break laws


I will trust the word from anyone who comes from a country founded by criminals. That's where experience doesn't lie.... lol.

Same thinking in this country too.


----------



## Zoots Alures (Feb 7, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I too have seen this, I take what I think will be there when I get there, In the old days, you saw the persons name as well as their rating but now just the address and their rating! I'm about finished, I'm not playing on the slopping upward hill field of play!


Once you accept the PING you see tap the "info" on the top right of your screen. When it opens you'll see the Pax's name, rating, and encrypted phone number.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #76 / @OCBob : ♤♡♢♧ Secede or
> not I'm on the Left Coast ..... of FLORIDA.
> 
> There are two Towns named " Frisco ".
> ...


Why that is me and my "kitty"!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

As a business owner you should not sell below cost. If the ping is 5 minutes away or less I accept. Then I press navigation and get a second estimate. If it increases I've been mislead. Uber thrives on deception "like little kids playing doorbell ditch" I then call the customer and mention that the Uber app has just informed me that my arrival time will be longer than originally quoted. "where are you going? if I like I say thank you for your patience.
if it's a short fare I suggest please cancel I'm going in a different direction it would be faster to request another car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXking said:


> As a business owner you should not sell below cost. If the ping is 5 minutes away or less I accept. Then I press navigation and get a second estimate. If it increases I've been mislead. Uber thrives on deception "like little kids playing doorbell ditch" I then call the customer and mention that the Uber app has just informed me that my arrival time will be longer than originally quoted. "where are you going? if I like I say thank you for your patience.
> if it's a short fare I suggest please cancel I'm going in a different direction it would be faster to request another car.


I like the way you operate! As an IC, you obviously understand that no one's time is more valuable than yours. Well done!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> One of the strategies a person needs to figure out as a driver is how far you're willing to drive to respond to a ping. We've all faced the situation in which we get a ping, drive 10, 12, or 15 minutes, only to have the pax climb in for a 5 minute ride. Clearly, we can't be upset with the pax, but it is aggravating, right?
> 
> So, now that most of us have a little more experience, how far are you willing to drive to respond to a ping? On my first few nights, hell, I'd drive 20 minutes for a ping. Now I'm more selective and I'm employing more or my logistics training to my Uber driving. Anymore, I won't take a ping that's more than about eight minutes away. I'll go as high as 10 minutes if the ping is in one of the upscale neighborhoods on the far north side, because the chances are pretty good that it'll be a $40+ airport run.
> 
> So, what's your threshold?


It really depends on the terrain. 
In other words, in urban areas, maybe 5 minutes tops. In the burbs, maybe 12 minutes, tops.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I take'm all!


Not a very profitable strategy, we will agree.


Oscar Levant said:


> It really depends on the terrain. In San Diego, I wouldn't go from North Park to downtown. But, in Black Mountain area or north county, that distance is the norm.
> In other words, in urban areas, maybe 5 minutes tops. In the burbs, maybe 12 minutes, tops.


That works as long as you're not driving 12 minutes just to ferry someone four blocks to the pub. But you know your city better than I do. I think you also get the gist of my comment which is don't accept a ping that has a high probability of costing you more than you'll earn. That's a mistake that all of us made early on when driving for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberXking said:


> As a business owner you should not sell below cost. If the ping is 5 minutes away or less I accept. Then I press navigation and get a second estimate. If it increases I've been mislead. Uber thrives on deception "like little kids playing doorbell ditch" I then call the customer and mention that the Uber app has just informed me that my arrival time will be longer than originally quoted. "where are you going? if I like I say thank you for your patience.
> if it's a short fare I suggest please cancel I'm going in a different direction it would be faster to request another car.


That happened to me the other night driving down 95. Customer stated that it showed me 8 mins away and he watched as the time increased to 17 so he cancelled. I can't blame him because I do the same.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberXking said:


> As a business owner you should not sell below cost. If the ping is 5 minutes away or less I accept. Then I press navigation and get a second estimate. If it increases I've been mislead. Uber thrives on deception "like little kids playing doorbell ditch" I then call the customer and mention that the Uber app has just informed me that my arrival time will be longer than originally quoted. "where are you going? if I like I say thank you for your patience.
> if it's a short fare I suggest please cancel I'm going in a different direction it would be faster to request another car.


_Then if they cancel and request,it goes to you and you don't accept. Then your acceptance ratings takes a hit. Unless you logg off when they cancel ._


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> That happened to me the other night driving down 95. Customer stated that it showed me 8 mins away and he watched as the time increased to 17 so he cancelled. I can't blame him because I do the same.


^^^
WHAT!!!
Uber should change their motto to the 'Instant Gratification Ridesharing Service'
This guy couldn't wait for 17 minutes? 
What else is he gonna use.... his diesel powered pogo stick?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> It really depends on the terrain. In San Diego, I wouldn't go from North Park to downtown. But, in Black Mountain area or north county, that distance is the norm.
> In other words, in urban areas, maybe 5 minutes tops. In the burbs, maybe 12 minutes, tops.


^^^
My parents knew Oscar Levant, and what a tortured soul he was.

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/o/oscar_levant.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

refusing a ride is like shooting yourself in the foot


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Depends, if I'm on the highway and the ping is 15 mins in front of me, I'll take it. If it's 10 mins behind me, sorry buddy but I got the pedal to the metal and I'll catch ya on the flip flop. If I'm in town about 10 minutes unless it's in an area I want to be in anyway then I'll do about 13-14 mins. Gave up on the guarantees they aren't worth chasing around here at $12 - $16 and $20, the mileage rate is still $1.50 so being a little more selective in rides pays better than the guarantees. With frequent surges getting alot of good $30 to $100 rides. Acceptance rate has taken a hit but still over 80%. Got 2 pings in a row from some guy 28 mins away who put his pin in the middle on the interstate. Finally had to go offline to get rid of him, go back online after about 10 mins get a another ping from the same guy, same place. Some people are much to stupid to be allowed to have a "smart" phone.


----------



## JGDenton (Feb 19, 2015)

good4life said:


> Since the rates have dropped, I have noticed a couple of things: an increased number of cancellations by customer and a significant increase in 'drive to' miles. The cancellation issue seems to have been addressed by Uber with their new cancellation policy while 'drive to' miles is still an issue. I have seen consistently 'drive to' being 2X the original time quoted at Ping time. Because of this I am considering forgoing any guarantee and capping my 'drive to' time to 5 minutes. I don't usually focus on the miles because I'm usually in an urban area with more traffic lights and traffic than miles.
> 
> While I am still considering the 5 minute cap I have not made a decision, yet.


How do you determine the distance the customer is to your before you accept the ping?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jose Guzman said:


> How do you determine the distance the customer is to your before you accept the ping?


You have to know where shit is.


----------



## JGDenton (Feb 19, 2015)

I will assume, because I like to think the best in people, that you are not saying this to be an asshole. I will assume you simply misunderstood my question or that I didn't ask it quite right. I wanted to know how to read on the app when it is pinging where the pax is before you decide to accept the ride, if that is possible.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jose Guzman said:


> I will assume, because I like to think the best in people, that you are not saying this to be an asshole. I will assume you simply misunderstood my question or that I didn't ask it quite right. I wanted to know how to read on the app when it is pinging where the pax is before you decide to accept the ride, if that is possible.


The ping gives you a small peak at the map of where the customer is. If you don't recognize the location, then you won't know how far away it is, other then Uber's completely unrealistic ETA. If you DO recognize the location, then with your knowledge of the city you can guestimate how far it is away, which is far more accurate than Uber's technology, as ridiculous as that is. If you don't know the city that well, then you're basically at the mercy of Uber's technology. Some call that being Uber's *****.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Jose Guzman said:


> ... I wanted to know how to read on the app when it is pinging where the pax is before you decide to accept the ride, if that is possible.


From the initial ping you only get the time away, no distance. My policy now is to multiply the ping time by 2 to get estimated arrival time. And yes, know the area you are in helps a lot to determine time and distance. All of this goes to determine if I will accept or not. Yes, a lot of info to consider but the decisions will be quicker the more you drive.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Trill Codby said:


> 0.75 miles.


If you are in Texas it pays to go across the border Mexico . If you get illegals or a drug run you can ask for cash deposit(non-refundable) to return back to the U.S. Good $$$


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> If you are in Texas it pays to go across the border Mexico . If you get illegals or a drug run you can ask for cash deposit(non-refundable) to return back to the U.S. Good $$$


Ya but if you don't deliver the next time you go over the border you will find your head on a spike on the freeway. Just saying.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

anybody driving further to get a rider after you get a ping these days?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Pax rating does not matter. pick up people, it makes you money.
anything more than 14 min away i dont accept ping.
uber pads minutes away by 3 min, so customer wont be upset your late. those minutes they tell you are 3 min xtra.
ever notice you get to the Pax and they are never ready, or wow your here quick or faster than i thought? its cause of ubers 3 min padding.
they will never be ready cause they thought you were 5 min away, you were not, you were only 2 min away.
If its pool I dont accept and i turn off app for 3 minutes at least. Pool always comes up 1 min away. NEVER take a ping 1 min away. Itll be pool.
and once you accept you'll find it to be 8 min away, cancel fare on your end.
Never except pool! pool ping is same as asking you if youd like to lose money and have uber take 50% of the pay. NO TY!
If i accidentally accept pool and its 3 min away I will go get it. Minimum fare on pool is .10 cents less than minimum on uberx.
so its close, go get your $3 bucks. Most pools will be going less than 5 min away. but remember these pool people, make a mental note.
If you see their address pop up, their name, cancel. You will lose money. Uber should be free ride for pool. cause that is what it is to drivers.
pool is uber makes more money, pax pays less money, driver make almost NO money.
look at the addresses, get to know the area, say F that to crap $2.40 fares you remember. Say F that crap to $2.25 pool.
Best pings are less than 9 min away.
I would alternate between accepting/cancel AND Not accepting Pings.
Remember Pool pays 25% to uber and you lose additional 20% of the equivalent uberx fare.
Pool means a 50% loss of total fare to uber and Pax. If you cant tell, uberpool pisses me off.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

For Uber or Lyft during nonsurge times, if I cannot see myself in the circle shown on the ping, I usually let it expire. If I take it, I call and ask the destination. If it's somewhere I want to go, I take it. If not, I cancel.

During surge times, if under 2x, I accept if under 5 minutes or a mile away, and then call to see where they are going. If it's somewhere away from where I want to be, I cancel. If 2x or higher, I'll drive a little further and won't call for destination.


----------

